# Which of these 2 vinyl cutters is best? Personal experiences would be great.



## lumox (Mar 25, 2011)

I am looking to purchase one of the following vinyl cutters to use for mostly vinyl cutting but I am sure we will dabble with t-shirts too. I dont want to spend a fortune and can't justify a Roland at present but have it down to the following to cutters.
What experiences has anyone had with these 2. Personal opinions, etc etc?

The first is the *OMNISIGN PLUS PRO 600*

The second is the *CREATION VINYL CUTTER PLOTTER HEAT PRESS COMBO3 PACKAGE*

Bear in mind I am based in Australia so shipping from overseas is not an option. 

Oh also forgot to mention I prefer to use my Mac and Corel Draw. Can use my PC if I have to. 

Cheers
Jim


----------



## TOPFLITEGRAPHICS (Mar 24, 2011)

Sure look like the same machines to me. My personal experience is that the Chinese vinyl cutters suck. I've owned 4-5 cutters and will never buy anything that is not a high quality brand ever again. My next plotter will be a Graphtec...


----------



## NOPALITO24 (Jul 22, 2009)

I think if I were to suggest to buy any of these 2 I will feel so bad. Stay away from these chinese machines, this business can be a bit stressful sometimes due to deadlines, materials, etc.. the last thing you need if for you equipment to fail you.
Buy a Graphtec, or something more reliable- I've had my Graphtec for years now and it works the same as the first day I got it, great tracking, cutting quality, and above all 
the times I've had issues I just picked up the phone and some one was there. I used my Graphtec for transfers, vinyl signs, twill, card stock, etc..


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Sometimes when you are stuck with a small budget you have to stay away from a name brand....Are GCC cutters sold in your country?....If so they are good value for a lower end machines....I have both an Expert 24 and Cut-3000 (Bengal) and they are solid and come with good software to drive them and cut direct from Corel Draw or Illustrator....


----------



## lumox (Mar 25, 2011)

The reason I am looking at those 2 machines is both are sold by Red Dot Machinery in Australia and OMNI also sells lots of types of equipment. CNC Machines, Laser cutters etc. 

They cant be that bad if they are offering local backup, spares, warranty etc etc. 

So it is not as if I would be buying from an unknown dealer.


----------



## moussnyc (Mar 11, 2011)

these 2 machines are not very reliable.


----------



## lumox (Mar 25, 2011)

Any other aussies here? I cant seem to find any other types of machines besides these and Roland locally.


----------



## moussnyc (Mar 11, 2011)

well you should try looking into the gcc expert 24 , see if any of the company on the left side of the panel would ship it to you if you buy from them . it usually runs around $500 us dollars with the stand.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The omni plus Pro 600 looks to me like it is a Foison cutter or at least made by them and if this is the case they are a extremely reliable machine.

The creation I would be a little shy of.


----------



## Lynden (Apr 14, 2011)

lumox said:


> Any other aussies here? I cant seem to find any other types of machines besides these and Roland locally.


Did you end up purchasing and, if so, which one? I am also in Australia and am looking for a new vinyl cutter and like the look of the Omnisign.


----------



## wombat62 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi We have the redsail cutters Home based in Perth Melbourne,ACT and Qld I just traded a Omnisign first one I have seen .The guy bought two weeks ago and just couldn't get it to work so he gave up and bought a Redsail from me.You can come and have a demo at any one of our sales office's

John


----------

